# Hello. Hi. How-do-you-do!



## Nick Harvey (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi all. First post. 

34. Composer. 5 foot 6 inches. Slightly hairy back...which, incidentally, I get from my mother's side of the family.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## PaulR (Feb 17, 2006)

Nick Harvey said:


> Hi all. First post.
> 
> 34. Composer. 5 foot 6 inches. Slightly hairy back...which, incidentally, I get from my mother's side of the family.
> 
> ...



Most people fail to realize that baldness comes from the mother's side of the family too. It's a fact.

Good to see you here Nick. :D


----------



## Nick Harvey (Feb 17, 2006)

Hiya Paul. Good to see you too here. :D 

Interesting. 

And yet male breasts (aka man-boobs) often come from the father's side...

Hmmm.


----------



## PaulR (Feb 17, 2006)

Nick Harvey said:


> Hiya Paul. Good to see you too here. :D
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ...



This may well be the case. However, fortunately this has not afflicted me at this point, even though the years are advancing at an alarming rate.

It's good to see someone with your musical pedigree here, even though the BBC are not my favourite Org at the moment - but I forgive you for writing all that music for them.

:D 8)


----------



## Nick Harvey (Feb 17, 2006)

Thankyou sir for your kind welcome. I appreciate greatly your forgiveness. :D 

By the way, if ever your chest does start to grow in a manner that's more Dolly Parton than Arnold Schwarzenneger, apparently there's an operation that's become quite popular. 

My Dad looked into it you see.

But he was lactating as well.

It wasn't a particularly pleasant time for the family.

Nick


----------



## ComposerDude (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Nick, welcome to VI!

I checked out some of the music on your site - excellent work!

-Peter


----------



## Nick Harvey (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Pete.

Thanks for the compliment. There are quite a few duds on there as well. :D I must have got lucky with your choice of tracks.

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 17, 2006)

Nick Harvey said:


> There are quite a few duds on there as well. :D I must have got lucky with your choice of tracks.



*BULL!!* You rock, big time, Nick! Really *great* tracks! My faves so far (!) are in the Dance, and Leftfield categories. Bubblegum Love, Off Kilter (beautiful). Excellent sound design, use of delay/reverb, modes, early ambient, hmmm... a real joy to go through your tracks! The 80s and early 90s are never far away.  

_People like you make me so jeeeaaaalous!_ :evil:

Welcome to V.I.!  8)


----------



## Nick Harvey (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow! Thanks a lot Ned. I'm speechless. I don't think I've ever been praised so highly. Well, there was the time I shaved my back. My girlfriend was quite complimentary then, but it grew back within a few days...

Cool website yourself by the way. I'm listening to Ella's Nightmare as I type. Really good stuff. I like it a lot. :D 

Nick


----------



## TheoKrueger (Feb 17, 2006)

Nick Harvey said:


> I don't think I've ever been praised so highly. Well, there was the time I shaved my back. My girlfriend was quite complimentary then, but it grew back within a few days...



Hahahaha

Welcome Nick!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 17, 2006)

LOL - Nice stuff Nick and welcome man to the V.I.! I currently have a balding back and I got you height-wise which (to me) more than makes up for your hairy back.

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Ed (Feb 18, 2006)

Uh, you're not allowed to have male breasts if you post here. Its clearly stated in the forum rules... :cry:


----------



## jorgen (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi, nice music and good sense of humor!

Both are most welcome. 

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Nick Harvey (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Theo, Frederick and Jorgen. Thanks for the welcome.

Ed, if you read my post carefully you'll see that it's not me that has male breasts, it's my father. My breasts are actually quite female thankyou very much. Not large, 32B, but more than a handful for someone with very small hands.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 18, 2006)

mmm sounds sexy :wink: 

welcome to VI Nick!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 18, 2006)

Is it time yet again for another V.I. Best Breasts poll?


----------



## Nick Harvey (Feb 18, 2006)

Yaaay!! I knew this was the forum for me. :lol: 

Now where did I put my nipple tassles?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Nick. 

It is nice to get someone who enjoys sound design for scoring on this forum.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Feb 18, 2006)

He he. Loved the website. The music and the humour.

I must put up some quotes people have made about me on mine. I'm not sure 'oi get off my land', and 'stay away from my sister' would leave quite the same positive impression as your quotes though.

All the best,

Stephen


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 20, 2006)

I could swear I replied to this thread yesterday. Suppose there's was a few difficulties with the erm.. new forum.

Anywayz,

Nice to see you around here Nick. I haven't received any emails lately :cry: 

How's that Buddha thing going?

You think the sock incident sounds bad. Hmm.... the lift one is certainly a close 2nd. :shock: 

R. Soul AKA Peter :wink:


----------



## Nick Harvey (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Peter.

Good to see you too mate. 

Buddha Boy (a documentary for Discovery) is being edited at the moment and I should be starting work on it in a couple of weeks.

Nick


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Nick,

Welcome!

Cheers,


----------

